# Bunk guide ons - I need a parts source



## Tim Murphy (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear Board,

I picked up a new to me boat yesterday and the trailer has 5 foot bunk style side guide ons. The trailer is galvanized and the guide on "L" brackets are painted and very rusty.

I know I could strip the old paint and sand and prime and repaint them but I'd rather not spend all that time if I can avoid it. Do any of you know a source for the "L" brackets? I'd like to just bolt on some new galvanized brackets and be on my way.

Thanks in advance,

Tim Murphy


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 6, 2012)

A picture of the part would really help.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 6, 2012)

Check your local boat dealer

then Bass Pro or Caberias or West Marine


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 6, 2012)

The part I need looks like the rusty part in this picture. I checked Gander Mountain and Bass Pro Shop here in town today and they had the complete kits but no brackets. The bunks are fine and all the mounting hardware is fine so they don't need replaced.







Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 6, 2012)

I think you will beed to buy the complete kit


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 6, 2012)

How about making some from the ladder braces like the guys use to make the guide ons? Something like this https://www.lowes.com/pd_98178-287-AC96_0__?productId=3048127&Ntt=ladder+stabilizer&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=

This are $25 each which it would take 2 so that's $50 kit at BP $119

If you knew someone with a tubing bender you could also make some out of aluminum


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 14, 2012)

Have them sand blasted and then spray with gavaweld paint.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 15, 2012)

Im with ya, a new kit is 100.00. Academy has them as well ass bass pro, Academy is a bit cheaper. youll have all of 100.00 in sandblasting and paint, along with new hardware. and youll get a set of bunkboards you can store and use later.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 15, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> How about making some from the ladder braces like the guys use to make the guide ons? Something like this https://www.lowes.com/pd_98178-287-AC96_0__?productId=3048127&Ntt=ladder+stabilizer&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=
> 
> This are $25 each which it would take 2 so that's $50 kit at BP $119
> 
> If you knew someone with a tubing bender you could also make some out of aluminum



Most are galvanized as aluminum will bend when you hit them to easily, And the expense. If they were made from heavy wall, aluminum would be best no doubt.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 15, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Im with ya, a new kit is 100.00. Academy has them as well ass bass pro, Academy is a bit cheaper. youll have all of 100.00 in sandblasting and paint, along with new hardware. and youll get a set of bunkboards you can store and use later.



In Texas near Houston, Academy's price is $119.00 + tax.
Sandblast and spray with galvaweld in spray cans. Sandblasting for 4 little pieces can't be that much.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 15, 2012)

10 minutes with a cup brush and a can of paint and you'll spend less time than running to the parts store. IMHO
https://www.harborfreight.com/3-inch-twisted-wire-cup-brush-47927.html


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 15, 2012)

rusty.hook said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Im with ya, a new kit is 100.00. Academy has them as well ass bass pro, Academy is a bit cheaper. youll have all of 100.00 in sandblasting and paint, along with new hardware. and youll get a set of bunkboards you can store and use later.
> ...


If you own a sandblaster probally free, at minimum i would think 50.00 to hire it done. Sure it will be less expensive.


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 15, 2012)

Dear Board,

There is a company locally that specializes in metal tube stock and bending/fabrication. I figure I can even use 1 1/2" round tubing if it is cheaper and easier to work with than the 1 1/2" square stock. I'm going to ask him if he can make them up for less than the cost of a kit. If he can I'll go with him. 

If he can't I have a cordless drill and some wire wheels and I'll strip them and prime them and repaint them with good quality rattlecan paint like Rustoleum or Krylon. I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that but it would be less expensive than buying a kit. The hardware is still in great shape as are the bunk boards so the kit would be an all around waste of money even though it would be a time saver. I'm thrifty and I'd rather spend $ 25.00 than $ 100.00, especially since the set up is still structurally sound.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 15, 2012)

Unless you can figure out a way to not let the round tubing move your going to have problems. The square tubing will not roll in the u-bolts like the round will, I know from experience. The first time you load up and hit the side boards, the tubing will roll forward.


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 16, 2012)

rusty.hook said:


> Unless you can figure out a way to not let the round tubing move your going to have problems. The square tubing will not roll in the u-bolts like the round will, I know from experience. The first time you load up and hit the side boards, the tubing will roll forward.



Dear Rusty,

That is a good point and one I had not considered so I appreciate you mentioning the problems with using round tubes.

I guess I'll be stuck scraping and wire brushing and sanding and painting but I think I'll wait a while because I'd rather use the boat than work on the trailer and besides it too hot out to mess around with that kind of stuff right now.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## donmac (Jul 16, 2012)

https://www.easternmarine.com/showroom/trailer-store/ is located within a couple hours of Harrisburg and has more trailer parts that any place else that I have seen. It is in DE so no sales tax.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 18, 2012)

Overtons.


----------

